# disply capture device not connected or not available



## Dabundo (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't know how to make this works.  Could anyone help me?


----------



## Kalaschnik (Nov 11, 2020)

If you are on mac check if
`Security & Privacy → Privacy → Screen Recording → OBS.app` is checked


----------

